# Temperatur von Heizung mit SPS messen



## Toddy80 (26 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe vor meine Solar-Warmwasseranlage per SPS zu regeln. Es ist eigentlich eine ganz einfache Sache (3 Temperaturen und eine Pumpe).
Habe allerdings Probleme mit den vorhandenen Temperatursensoren. Auf dem Dach im Solarpanel befindet sich ein Temp-Fühler (der nicht ausgetauscht werden kann) mit folgenden Werten:

0° C   = 32650 Ohm
10° C = 19900 Ohm
20° C = 12490 Ohm
30° C = 8057 Ohm
40° C = 5327 Ohm
50° C = 3603 Ohm
100° C = 680 Ohm

Ich will das Ganze mit einer Beckhoff SPS machen. Leider gibt es für diesen Fühler keine passende Klemme. Was kann ich nun tun? Hat evt jemand eine Schaltung die mir diesen Wert in ein brauchbares Signal wandelt.
Um was für einen Fühler handelt es sich? Bezeichnung?

MFG

Toddy80


----------



## vierlagig (26 August 2008)

ohne jetzt nach den werten zu suchen, das hier könnte dir helfen:

*Wheatstonesche Messbrücke

*[edit]
repök hat mich im chat angemotzt ... ja, die brücke ist nicht die schönste lösung ...
er hat sich auch die werte angeguckt und auf einen NTC gefolgert ...
und zotos sagte: "also nach einem passenden Wandler suchen"

...habe fertig
[/edit]


----------



## zotos (26 August 2008)

Also der Sensor ist ein 10k Ohm NTC.

Bei Beckhoff (als Klemme) und auch bei INOR (als Umformer) habe ich auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.

Aber irgendwo wird es sicher was geben.

[edit]
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B308_D_MV-NTC.PDF
[/edit]


----------



## gravieren (27 August 2008)

Wago : 
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d046102d.pdf


Liste 2006D   ungefähr 160 Euronen.   ( 2 x NTC )


----------



## Toddy80 (29 August 2008)

Hi,

die Klemme von Wago bring mich nichts weiter - will Beckhoff einsetzen.
Werde zu dem 10k Ohm NTC-Fühler einen 10K in reihe schalten und an dem 10K-Widerstand mittels Klemme die Spannung messen. Durch den gemessenen Spannungswert kann ich dann die Temperatur in der Steuerung berechnen. Die ganze Reihenschaltung versorge ich dann mit einer stabilisierten Gleichspannung.

Schönen Gruß

Toddy


----------



## Cerberus (29 August 2008)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> die Klemme von Wago bring mich nichts weiter - will Beckhoff einsetzen.


 
Gibt es auch von Beckhoff!


----------



## vierlagig (29 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Gibt es auch von Beckhoff!



Ni1000 und NTC 10kΩ ist nicht das gleiche ...

kannste auch in dieser übersicht ablesen


----------



## Cerberus (29 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Ni1000 und NTC 10kΩ ist nicht das gleiche ...
> 
> kannste auch in dieser übersicht ablesen


 
Sorry, aber das habe ich auf die Schnelle überlesen. Danke fürs korrigieren!


----------



## swmggs (29 August 2008)

Hallo Toddy,

das der Fühler am Kollektor nicht zu wechseln sein soll kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, die sind meiner erfahrung nach doch öfter defekt,

aber als alternative gibt es am kollektor bestimmt noch ein plätzchen, an 
welcher du einen Temperatursensor deiner wahl anbringen kannst.

mfg


----------



## Toddy80 (29 August 2008)

Hi,

ich denke auch das man den Fühler am Kollektor wechseln kann, allerdings ist das für mich ein großer aufwand. Unser Dach ist sehr steil und ich bin nicht höhenfest.
Wo kann man da denn noch einen Sensor setzen? Ich würde es so verstehen, dass der Sensor im Kollektor sitzt.


----------



## swmggs (29 August 2008)

Hallo Toddy,

der Fühler kann nur im Kollektor angebracht werden (wärmste Stelle),

musst du jemand anderes raufschicken.

Ich könnte dir da auch nicht helfen, geht mir da genauso, alles was über stuhlhöhe geht ist für mich zu hoch:icon_redface:

mfg


----------



## s.leuschke (20 September 2008)

Hatte schon oft das Problem beim Kunden.
Der Fühler war dann im Rohr und gegen verrutschen mit einer Feder gesichert.
Ähnlich wie bei Thermometer in der Heizungstechnik.

Wenn Du den rausnimmst, kannst du jeden Typ einbauen.

Gruss Sven


----------

